# Who still has a Field range in their area or club?



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

Our Field archery club was very busy from 1955 to 1985, then 3Ds became popular. Most of our state clubs abandon the Field ranges and went completely to 3Ds. Now I not sure how many actual Field ranges are left. Two for sure, but there use to be 10 or 12 before 3Ds came along. Don't get me wrong I love 3Ds too.

I just read Wilde's reply on another post and he was saying there are no Field ranges in his area. What a shock! I can't believe that! With archers like the Wilde's in the area, who wouldn't want to have a Field range for great archers like that?

Hard to believe! Our club survive the rush to 3Ds and now as many archers are showing up for the Field rounds as our club sponsored 3D shoots. I think some archers in the Wilde's area need to give thought to a Field range. It's a great archery experience like 3Ds and they are missing out. r302


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Fort Caroline Archery in Jacksonville Florida has a 14 Field and 20 3-D. Field range has hosted no event in 5 or 6 years, real shame!


----------



## Flyin6 (May 22, 2002)

Independence Bow Hunters maintains a great 42 target County owned range east of KC Mo.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I have at least 12 within 2 hours of my front door, and if i put in anoth 2-3hrs on the road, I'd have plenty to go to in, NY, NJ, MD and parts of WV/VA.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

The closest one to Dee Wilde is the one in my backyard. 

It is flat and goes from shortest to longest in a straight line, but that is all I got.  I have the targets and can change up the order of the distances, but not a real range.

Here in Idaho, we have one about 3.5 hours north of me and Dee lives 3.5 east of me, so the closest one to him is probably in another state. 7 hours or more for him to get to the one I am talking about.

There is one in LaGrande, Oregon that is closer to me than the one north of me in Grangeville, ID.

I sure hope more are set up. It is hard to get any real good practice shooting field archery.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Arizona still has several very nice Field Ranges.

In fact, having shot both, I'd say our Field ranges are better than our 3D for the most part.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

In Maryland I have 9 within 1 hour and 1 about 2 hours. Then a few within 2 hours in Virginia, Pennsylvania and New Jersey


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

There are 4 ranges in all of NC...I had to build one at a chewie club to have one to shoot myself...

There are a few others within a couple of hours up in Va...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There are about 11 ranges within an 1.5 hours of me.....and the majority....about 8 of them.... are within 45 mins


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

One in TN that's 45 min away. We were out there last night working on the course. There are two more in west TN that are ~2hrs away.

If I lived in Farmington I'd spend all my time on the San Juan though


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm lucky that I live 4 minutes from the local range...otherwise its a 4.5 hour drive in any direction to get to another.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> There are about 11 ranges within an 1.5 hours of me.....and the majority....about 8 of them.... are within 45 mins


I think I can speak for everyone here when I say... You suck! :nyah:

Luckily I do have a range 10 minutes from my drive way with 2 field courses. Back in the day it was 4, but 2 have been virtually neglected/destroyed for 3D ranges. It was pretty cool to shoot field back then. They would set field ranges on A and B, hunter on C and then animals on D. Yould walk off one range and right on to the next and just horse shoe around the entire park. It was great. But, at least we still have the 2 ranges so I'm thankful for that.



If I ever get in a position to buy enough decent land, there will be another around here.. :thumb:


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Field Range*



The Swami said:


> The closest one to Dee Wilde is the one in my backyard.
> 
> It is flat and goes from shortest to longest in a straight line, but that is all I got.  I have the targets and can change up the order of the distances, but not a real range.
> 
> ...


Good for you!
If I was that close to the Wildes, they might not accept, but I would sent them a personal invitation to shoot at my range. r302:wink:


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*On the San Juan?*



JayMc said:


> One in TN that's 45 min away. We were out there last night working on the course. There are two more in west TN that are ~2hrs away.
> 
> If I lived in Farmington I'd spend all my time on the San Juan though


I'm assuming you are referring to the San Juan River. The best trout fishing there ever. It' Called the quality waters. Everyone who is someone, actors, star football players, and many others, come here to fish the San Juan River. Then they come to our archery range for a Field round. (Just kidding, but you knew that). r302 :wink:


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*That's great!*



JawsDad said:


> I think I can speak for everyone here when I say... You suck! :nyah:
> 
> Luckily I do have a range 10 minutes from my drive way with 2 field courses. Back in the day it was 4, but 2 have been virtually neglected/destroyed for 3D ranges. It was pretty cool to shoot field back then. They would set field ranges on A and B, hunter on C and then animals on D. Yould walk off one range and right on to the next and just horse shoe around the entire park. It was great. But, at least we still have the 2 ranges so I'm thankful for that.
> 
> ...



I wish you luck and hope you are successful! r302 :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

r302 said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to the San Juan River. The best trout fishing there ever. It' Called the quality waters. Everyone who is someone, actors, star football players, and many others, come here to fish the San Juan River. Then they come to our archery range for a Field round. (Just kidding, but you knew that). r302 :wink:


I almost missed my flight out of Durango last time I fished the San Juan. I planned to leave the water at 10, go back to Abe's to clean up and drive back for my 2PM flight. I showed up at the Durango airport wet and smelling like trout, barely making my flight. I was fishing the ESPN hole and they just kept biting 

I love that river! :darkbeer:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

We had a 28 target course many many years ago here but it moved around to other places and ended up as a 14 target range. It closed down about 5 years ago. Closest is about 45 min. Another one is 1 1/2 hr. Another over in the northeast part of state about 2 hr drive used to have several 28 target courses i have heard but they are down to only one range now also. Rumor has it there mite be a couple of more around but am not sure where they are at yet. I am down in the back so have not been shooting for a few weeks now but hope to get better and back to shooting again.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

JayMc said:


> One in TN that's 45 min away. We were out there last night working on the course. There are two more in west TN that are ~2hrs away.
> 
> If I lived in Farmington I'd spend all my time on the San Juan though


If you lived in my state, you'd never pick up a bow again. 

I am surrounded by world class water with wild fish, not pellet heads.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The Swami said:


> If you lived in my state, you'd never pick up a bow again.
> 
> I am surrounded by world class water with wild fish, not *pellet heads*.


Did you and OBT have some full year retreat where you came up with all these "descriptive" terms?


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Did you and OBT have some full year retreat where you came up with all these "descriptive" terms?


They just fly out of our mouths. 

While OBT and I have coined many a nickname and descriptive term here, this is not one of them.

Pellet Head is a name given to hatchery fish planted in rivers and lakes by flyfishermen out west. Hatcheries feed their fish with fish food shaped in pellets, like rabbit food. 

There is a big difference between a wild fish and a pellet head on the end of your flyline.


----------



## cardiac kid (Jan 29, 2008)

*field range*

i live 4 miles from keowee bowman,we use to have 3 28 target ranges but we are down to one because of houses being built close to our other two ranges.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

The Swami said:


> They just fly out of our mouths.
> 
> While OBT and I have coined many a nickname and descriptive term here, this is not one of them.
> 
> ...


HUGE difference! The little 8" native brookies in the smokies fight harder than the 12" bows stocked in the TN tailwaters. I need to get up there soon for a time of personal renewal or something. Maybe my wife will buy it


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I live 30 minutes from TAB and an 1.5 hours from Keowee Bowmen. TAB has a very nice field range but doesn't get alot of use at all. As a matter of fact their are only two shoots a year in out state. A hunter round at TAB and a Field round at Keowee. You can shoot foam about every weekend from March to September. Kind of sad. Heck, theres not even an indoor league in the entire upstate except for Keowee. "Chewyism" rules the roost down here.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like to shoot more field also. But the ranges aren't that close and the two that are within a couple hours drive don't seem to have that many open shoots.

I suspect that the upkeep on a field range might be one of many factors that has hurt field. Our 3D club just has to cut 30 shooting lanes, put out the stakes and targets and we're good to go. Since we have very few members willing to devote much time to putting the shoots on I think 3D is more practical than field for us.

In addition, where we shoot we cannot leave the targets on the range. That'd be a real job if it was a field range.


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

Virginia has 17 active NFAA field & hunter round ranges for 2010. Closet one to me is 10 minutes from my home. This is Walton Park Bowhunters, located at Conservation lane in Madison Heights, Va. home of Izaak Walton Park, at the present time we have 3 NFAA nation champions who are members of our club. 2 of them are Kendell Woody & Timmy Ewers. We have 7 NFAA shoots at our club for 2010. Our remaining shoots are: June 13, 2010-1/2 field & 1/2 hunter;July 18, 2010 NFAA animal round; August 7 & 8, 2010 VFAA state championship NFAA field & hunter rounds; Sept.19, 2010 NFAA animal round. If anybody would be interested in shooting with us for any of these shoots, you can contact me at Webbs Sporting Goods Madison Heights, Va. 434-528-3855. You can also look up the Virginia Bowhunters Association clubs[vba] tournment schedules on the Virginia Bowhunters Association web page. We also have the NFAA state association ranges and there schedules located on the Virginia Field Archery Association [VFAA] web page. Both the VBA & VfAA archery associations thank you for your support.--webb babcock [ has been NFAA National Champ FSBH fingers 1978 ]


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*upkeep*



carlosii said:


> I suspect that the upkeep on a field range might be one of many factors that has hurt field.
> There is a lot of upkeep but if you love it, its worth it. In the 80's there were 3 or 4 courses in my area. So now there are a couple in my area. but i love it so much i built myshelf a 14 target feild/hunter course in my backyard. And yes its a lot of upkeep keeping lanes cleaned, sprayed, targets up, sheds up and paper bales wraped with shrink wrap(Which I do myshelf). but once you get it built the work gets easer. I wouldnt trade it for nothing. because i think feild archery is the greatest thing since sliced bread. nothing like steping out your back door, take 15 steps and being on target no.1


----------

